# Johnny Davis Fired



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

Orlando magic fire johnny davis, chris jent takes over, says front page of http://www.insidehoops.com


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Great news, but Magic need a coach right now...I hope there would be at least a try to bring Saunders to Orlando...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Assistant Jent will finish season as coach 



> ORLANDO, Fla. -- After losing their season-high sixth game in a row Wednesday night, the Orlando Magic fired coach Johnny Davis early Thursday.
> 
> Davis replaced Doc Rivers in 2003. Assistant Chris Jent will finish the season as coach.
> 
> "We work in a bottom line business," general manager John Weisbrod said in a statement. "It is our responsibility to do everything possible to create the best opportunity for success."


----------



## efes pilsen (Feb 9, 2005)

i hope it is not too late .should have done long ago. hopfully change of voice will help the team. they can't play worse anyway. hopfully hedo can play more than 25 min. a game


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Finally...This move was needed! I hope we can land a good coach!


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

What a great idea, fire your coach with 18 games left in the season, when you're in the thick of the playoff race. 

It's true that the Magic can't play any worse than they're playing right now, but I can't imagine that this guy will be able turn things around with 18 games left. It takes time to learn a new system. They should have fired Johnny Davis two months ago, and since they didn't, they should have kept him through the season.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

2 things on this:

1.) Why do it now? We should have done this a long time ago.
2.) Who the hell is Chris Jent? I would have promoted Paul Westhead and Clifford Ray, in that order, over Jent.

It's going to be difficult to turn this around with only 18 games left, but maybe this will light a fire under the players and make them play with some passion consistently.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

There are only 18 games left.. but they should still try to land Flip Sanders or maybe Mo Cheeks ...


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

I agree that a change had to be made, but only an idiot would wait until we had 18 games left. Davis was a horrible coach. That's the end of the story, he could not coach. If we had had an above average coach from the begining then we would have won 3-5 more games this season, no question. Too many games were lost because of poor coaching decisions and game plans. But the decision should not have come at a worse time. We should have fired him 15 games ago. Oh well, we are likely to go on a cold streak post coach firing. We might as well kiss the playoffs good bye if we ever had a hope up to now.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

We should have fired Davis and had a press conference the next minute announcing Saunders as our new HC. That would have made sense. Instead we are getting another crappy interm.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

By the way, JW should have fired Davis when he fired Rivers. They are pretty much the same person (neither one knows any thing about Xs and Os), except JD isn't a cheerleader like Doc is.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

It might have been a little late, but it is funny seeing people saying that it was a big mistake. We have lost 6 straight games. Things can't get much worse.

What is funny is I believe they had a special on Chris Jent at halftime of the last game. Coincidence? Probably.

I don't think it matters all that much since Davis probably would have been gone this summer anyway.

At least Orlando might get one of those short term boosts out of this.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

Isn't Chris Jent the Michael Doleac looking guy who didn't even get to sit on the bench? Didn't he sit behind the bench with the water boys?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Enigma said:


> Isn't Chris Jent the Michael Doleac looking guy who didn't even get to sit on the bench? Didn't he sit behind the bench with the water boys?


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

hobojoe said:


>


That's a big 10-4.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Enigma said:


> That's a big 10-4.


:laugh:

He does like kind of like an anorexic Doleac. I wonder if his jumper is as good? Maybe he could be a player-coach.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Davis upset over firing*



> Former Magic coach Johnny Davis made one thing clear at his going-away news conference Friday: Davis didn't think he should have been fired with 18 games left after being promised 82 by General Manager John Weisbrod.
> 
> "With only 18 games to play, why do it now?" Davis said Friday at RDV Sportsplex. " Let's see if we can make it, then make your move. If we make it, OK. If we don't, OK, justify it. As we speak, we're right there."
> 
> ...


LINK (Requires Login)


----------

